# Hypnotherapy has actually helped me with IBSD



## Selkie (Jan 9, 2009)

Hi Everyone,For once I'm coming on here when I'm feeling quite well! I normally only think about this site during bad patches, but today I thought I'd try to spread some hope to others and explain what has helped me.I have had IBSD for 6 years, and although I found some relief through diet modification it made me unhappy. I mean, is life really worth living if you can't relax with a nice coffee, glass of wine or a piece of chocolate? I'm a great foody and being told that I had to stop eating some things really upset me, especially when the exclusion of most things made no difference whatsoever to my IBS, or only helped for a week or so!But I was on google, in one of those manic searches for a cure (I'm sure we all do those sometimes!) and I came across the IBS Audio 100 cds. My Grandma has anxiety issues, and she found hypnotherapy helped her so I thought I'd give it a go. I ordered a second hand copy from Amazon, cos new its really expensive, about a year and a half ago. I was pretty sceptical to be honest and was rather slack about keeping to the timetable at first, but after a few weeks I noticed I was able to use some of the techniques I'd heard on the cd's to calm myself when I felt that urgency and panic coming on.So I started to take it more seriously and listen to about two thirds of the way through the program, and felt a vast improvement. Not 100% better, but my episodes of D were reduced from about 4 a day to about 1 every two or 3 days. But I went away travelling at that point and stopped listening.My IBS had slowly crept back up on me now, not nearly as bad as it was before, but the anxiety started to get a hold on me again. So I've started listening to it from the beginning again, and already, after 2 weeks, I'm feeling an improvement again. So with the hypnotherapy cd's and about 4 immodium each day I lead an almost normal life at the moment.So even if you are sceptical like I was, maybe its something worth trying just in case it helps you as it did me.


----------



## terribletummy (Dec 30, 2010)

Hey!I'm glad to hear you're just about living a normal lifeI wanted to get more details about those CD's if you don't mind! What's the exact name of this cd program?What exactly is on those cds? how often do you have to do it?Thanks a bunch!!!


----------



## Selkie (Jan 9, 2009)

Hi, the program is called 'IBS Audio 100' and its by Michael Mahoney. There is an introductary session which explains how to use the cds and what you can expect to gain from them and there is also a cd which you are supposed to give to your loved ones to help them to understand the condition, and why you are listening to hypnotherapy sessions.Then there are 5 different sessions to listen to, each one is about half an hour long and you listen to one session per day. There is a program that you follow, so you listen to the 1st session for about a week, then you move onto the second session, then alternate the 1st and 2nd sessions, then move onto the 3rd etc. And there are some days off in between. The program lasts for 100 days.You can pick up cheaper copies on Amazon, cos I think its about £55 new, and I would really reccommend it, its helped me more than anything else. I can now control the panic that I used to feel and calm myself down, and my life is about 95% normal Good luck! I hope it helps you as it has me.


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi - Thanks for sharing the info Selkie! The IBS Audio Program has a direct link at the top area of each page on this forum - also here:http://www.healthyaudio.com/content/ibs?r=VmPRrcNkwhich goes directly to Michael Mahoney's site, and is cheaper than a new program on Amazon. A used program does not come with free support that is included in the purchase price when you buy directly from the author - if you need any help along the way, they have a phone number and contact page there. I used the program over 10 years ago - it is a wonderful program and many folks have had good results since it became available in 1998. You can also call 877-898-2539 if you are in the US or Canada for info as well!All the best!


----------

